# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android أهداءات كيف تحدد موقع هاتف آندرويد المفقود

## yassin55

السلام عليكم اخوانى فى المنتدى الغالى 
لكم التحيه 
اليوم موضوعنا عن الاجهزه المفقوده
نبدا بسم الله      *كيف تحدد موقع هاتف آندرويد المفقود مجانا*       * عندما  يفقد أحد منا هاتفه الجوال فالشخص الذي سيعثر عليه أو السارق ستكون لدية  الإمكانية لتصفح كافة البيانات الشخصية الموجودة عليه، ولحسن الحظ فهناك  طريقة تمكن الهواتفالنقالة  الحديثة من تعقب الجهاز المفقود، بل وغلقه نهائياً حتى لا يتمكن أي شخص  آخر من العبث به، وإليكم الطريقة كاملة والتي نحتاج فيها لهاتف يعمل بنظام آندرويد واتصال بالإنترنت.*    * 1) في البداية سنحتاج لهذا التطبيق الذي سيمكننا من تتبع الهاتف وغلقه وبإمكانك تحميله من الرابط التالي.*  * https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gadgetprojects.lostphone*  * 2) اذهب بعد ذلك للمتجر الإلكتروني الخاص بنظام أندرويد من خلال الهاتف.*  * 3) ابحث عن جملة Lost Phone بواسطة الموقع الإلكتروني GadgetProjects.com.*  * 4) قم بتثبيت البرنامج ثم الدخول عليه، وستجد العديد من الخيارات في واجهة البرنامج الرئيسية كما يظهر بالصورة.*  * 5)  فم بإدخال كافة بياناتك الشخصية التي يتطلبها البرنامج ، وبعد ذلك قم  بتجربة خيار Test Lock ، وذلك الخيار هو الذي سيتيح لك غلق الهاتف في حالة  فقدانه، وكذلك سيسمح لك بتحديد موقعه عبر استخدام نظام GPS بالإضافة لقدرتك  على حذف البيانات الشخصية في أي وقت ترغب.*  * البرنامج  رائع للغاية ويمتلك العديد من المميزات المبهرة حيث أن في حالة تغيير  الشريحة سيقوم بغلق الهاتف تلقائياً وإرسال رسالة نصية لأصدقائك المقربين  المضاف أسمائهم لقائمة البرنامج من الشريحة الجديدة التي تم تركيبها  بالهاتف.*

----------


## ahusseinz

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي ياسين

----------


## naoufalyou

شكرا جزيلا

----------

